# Getting stuck on softish ground



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have noticed that my Swift 530lp (on a Fiat Ducatto) does not cope well ( quite badly really) with even marginally soft ground. 

I have just tried to park up on a green area and almost got stuck as there'was no traction at all. I made a bit of a mess, to my shame. 
I moved on and found a better area as it has some shingle to give some purchase and drainage. 

Have others found this? I know that the vehicle is heavy, but the front wheels do not want to play at all!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The best thing you can do is to get some decent winter tyres fitted, you will be absolutely amazed at the difference.

Its not the driver(5%), its the tyres(95%).

Paul.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

A cheaper alternative to the tyres are bread baskets, cut the sides off, and then cut down the middle. As recommended to me on here. Mind you, thats only feasible if you are struggling to get onto firmer ground and only need to go a few yards, if you are driving around on soft ground it sounds as though the Winter tyres are a better option.

I avoid driving on soft grass etc. as I have had exactly the same problem. (like practically everyone I suspect).


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Would 'snow socks' do the trick or are they only good for snow?


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Same thing happened to me in France with the standard tyres...will get winter one's next year but I'm going to buy some decent offroad type 'waffle/bridging boards next week and park on those on the off chance I have to park on wet grass.

Paul


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Most of the weight is over the rear axle on most Motorhomes, so the front wheels do spin quite easily. Always ask for help before you have dug yourself into the ground, it's easier to pull you out. Should you find yourself on soft ground, DO NOT STOP - keep moving, but try and head for a firmer patch of ground or a made up track. Keep any turns as wide as possible to avoid losing traction.

Not sure about snow socks - I thought they worked because the fibres stuck to the snow, which improved traction. I don't think mud has the same effect, but happy to be wrong as I have some and may need to use them.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have found that it isn't the driving on softish ground thats the problem, it's when I have parked and the wheels have sunk a little into the ground.

When I have got to my parking space out comes the cut down bread baskets and under the wheels they go to prevent sinking.  

Frank.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

We got used to parking on "pads" at our favourite site in Suffolk. The owner supplies and insists on caravans and motorhomes using them so they don't sink in the well manicured lawns.

I made/sourced my own using marine ply off cuts from B & Q. They even cut to size and the total cost was under £10 which made ten pieces.

I use them to increase the footprint under the rear steadies but those under the wheels also help to gain momentum when driving off the pitch.

Mike


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

the big problem with front axle driven vehicles is the limited grip,
because of main weight is packed on the rear axle .
very often you find a weight balance of 60% rear and 40 % front.

that is the reason for me to own a RWD Fort Transit with twin tires.
there`s some truth in the saying that RWD with twins is the AWD of the poor man 

Thus , you are to focus on tricks to improve grip on the front axle.
best ones already mentioned 

Jan


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Snow tyres or not getting going on soft ground is next to impossible.
The main reason is the rear wheels sink in so the front will spin because, apart from striving for forward motion, the are also trying to lift two tonne vertically at the back out of the depression under the rear wheels.
IMHO the only way is to put four pieces of ply or whathaveyou under the wheels so you car drive straight off them without having to raise the whole MH vertically out of ruts first.

One learns after having spent over half an hour digging out a mh which 'settled in' overnight.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*difference*



coppo said:


> The best thing you can do is to get some decent winter tyres fitted, you will be absolutely amazed at the difference.
> 
> Its not the driver(5%), its the tyres(95%).
> 
> Paul.


Winter Tyres....

Easiest, simple answer.

I have enough crap in the motorhome without carting muddy bits of plastic crates around.

TM


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: difference*



teemyob said:
 

> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing you can do is to get some decent winter tyres fitted, you will be absolutely amazed at the difference.
> ...


I agree 100% 
TOYO H09s did the trick for me. 
I do have some Monster Mats as backup but haven't needed them.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Soft ground*

I got stuck at the Red Kite feeding ground Mid Wales this weekend and had to be towed off.
Seems to me that over night the rear settled a little and this could not be overcome by the grip available from the front wheels. 
I had already thought a set of boards to put under the wheels would have helped but carrying them is a problem let alone muddy ones.
I had a set of Fimma Mud boards the yellow plastic one. They just shot under the van like a bullet each time I tried to move forward. Thought after the event that I should have pegged them somehow?
Grass Damp and Front wheel drive is a problem.
40 years of caravaning and never got stuck even with 2 wheeled drive.Peter


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been stuck twice.

Once on a camp site where I drove over grass and didn't realise it had been raining. Weels spun. Carpets, rugs, grips, all were no use, as Iwas already stuck. The AA came and pulled me out.

Second time on soil trying to get up a hill. Again, I was pulled out.

i did learn, however, about putting the van in second gear to try to increase power rather than speed to the fromt wheels.

My advice - be careful where you drive. Never drive on grass or soil if there has been any rain.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Soft ground*



Curtisden said:


> I got stuck at the Red Kite feeding ground Mid Wales this weekend and had to be towed off.
> Seems to me that over night the rear settled a little and this could not be overcome by the grip available from the front wheels.
> I had already thought a set of boards to put under the wheels would have helped but carrying them is a problem let alone muddy ones.
> I had a set of Fimma Mud boards the yellow plastic one. They just shot under the van like a bullet each time I tried to move forward. Thought after the event that I should have pegged them somehow?
> ...


I also found the yellow mats shot out easily. Monster Mats gripped and didn't. They are also useful to stop Fiamma Jumbo Levellers from slipping. And they can be placed under the wheels when pitching on level but softish ground to prevent settling as described.

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/monstermat.htm
http://www.smartoutdoors.biz/3in1monstermat.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Whilst I am a big advocate (think that is the right description?) of Winter tyres. And have used them for many years.

A lot of the problems with vehicles getting stuck on mud and snow or lack of traction with summer tyres can be that.

The Summer tyres are simply too worn with little or no tread or

They are new tyres with very poor traction from the tread due to poor tread design and or tyre compounds.

Examples:

One of the worst tyres I have ever experienced are Goodyear Cargo Vectors. These tyres were, despite being M+S rating, extremely poor grip and very very noisy. Indeed, I would even say they were dangerous on most vehicles on anything but dry warm roads.

Another tyre that had many bad points and that was as bad if not worse. Michelin's old XC camper tyre.

I am not anti Goodyear either. We run two cars all year on Goodyear Ultragrip 7 and Ultragrip 8 Winter tyres. Have to be one of the best winter tyres we have ever driven on.

I used to run a VW T5 (and toured Norway in December and January) on Michelin Agilis 51's. These were summer tyres and were also rated M+S. These stuck like sh1t to a blanket. Unlike the aforementioned Cargo Vectors.

But the VW was Front Wheel Drive. I doubt a RWD Mercedes Vito would have coped anything like as well without having winters fitted.

So that as mentioned is also part of the problem.

Where some FWD vehicles will go, a different FWD vehicle will not. Think Smaller Fiat, VW, FWD Vito's, FWD Transits. These may be get good traction from a decent M+S Summer tyre like the older Michelin 51'S 
Put the same tyres on a Large or even larger FWD 6 wheel Tag axle and you will not get anywhere near the same results.

Then you have a similar situation with RWD Vito's, Single rear Axle, Single wheel Mercedes Sprinters or Mercedes Sprinter Tag or Double rear axle (with just one drive axle).
They will not have the traction of a Single Axle,Twin Rear Wheel Sprinter with four driving wheels and all the weight on the back.

Before anyone comes along and says "FWD becomes RWD if you reverse it" Yes, it may be. But there are many other factors that then come into the equation, not least steering.

That and I can't reverse all the way up a snow covered mountain road!.

Hope this helps and is not too confusing?

TM


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I have a Hobby 700 tag axle and the ease with which it looses traction on grass is a pain in the bit you sit on.
I have read much about all the various remedies and preventative methods to stop getting stuck in the mud.
As a remedy, I've knocked up some chain straps, 3 for each wheel.
I have only just made them and have yet to try them in anger, but I think they would do the trick. 
All that is required is to wrap 3 of them around the tyre and wheel.
Whether they work or not has yet to be seen but I will report back, as and when.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mcpezza said:


> We got used to parking on "pads" at our favourite site in Suffolk. The owner supplies and insists on caravans and motorhomes using them so they don't sink in the well manicured lawns.


I'm really puzzled by sites that value "well manicured lawns" over pitches you can actually drive onto and off of in anything other than perfect weather conditions.

An all weather surface may not be quite as perfect looking under perfect conditions, but it looks better than a bowling green full of motorhomes and caravans sunk up to their axles.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like winter tyres are the way to go. The area I was ying to park on was wet grass and really not that soft. 

It was in the middle of nowhere on a Scottish island with no phone signal, so a tow off would have meant a long wait! 
Although to be fair the pickup that went past did slow down and wait until he had seen me get back onto the road. 

Easy does it in second worked, but it was close!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

In addition to winter tyres, you might want to consider something to park on when standing on soft ground. That way you will not sink. Many people use the bottoms of bread trays, but I decided to get a pair of sand ladders (as used by the off-road and overland adventure boys). They are not cheap, but very effective if you have space to store them. Just don't make the mistake I did and get the standard 38mm thick version - 25mm is more than adequate and a lot lighter. At least I know mine will bear the weight of the motorhome over a short unsupported span - but then I'm not planning on taking it across the Sahara, or traversing ditches.

http://www.gridflooring.com/sand_bridging_ladders.html


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*the answer*

been there of course like many others,my solution is to carry a commercial towing strap 10 ton and 10 metres i think with a big shackle on each end. then u ask one of these 4by4 types to pull u out. THEY jUMP AT THE CHANCE TO ENGAGE WHATEVER GEARS THEY HAVE!!!! and hey presto your out........MINUS YOUR PRIDE OF COURSE


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tow*

But what if there is no tow available and no winch?

TM


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Wild Mats?*

Has anyone tried these? Won't stop you sinking, but may help with traction, once you've jacked up each wheel perhaps to get them under. (Plywood jack base required!)

http://www.mattsavage.com/acatalog/Wild-Mats--Pair--SAV099.html

£65+delivery but quite light?

"
Wild Matts are made from a [tough, rot-proof] synthetic fiber compound which is pretty easy to cut, should you wish. The dimples on each side grip the ground and your tyre to resist slippage. Wild Mats are flexible enough to contour with uneven ground, but stiff enough to avoid rucking up like roll-up versions.
Weighing only 1.4kg each and with no nasty edges, they are very easy to handle and store in your vehicle.
Perfect for, soft sand, slippy mud, and especially on wet grass and snow.
Wild Mats are suitable for 2WD and motorhomes too.
They also have many other uses such as a windscreen sun shade, tent door mat, wind shade for cooking, outdoor shower mat.
[as used by Chris Scott in the Sahara]
Dims 120cm x 45cm only 1.4kg each!
Sold in pairs

Thanks to Peter at Atlas Overland for the pictures.
A quote from Peter...
"The sand mats performed very well. They're really easy to handle - no more barked shins or sliced fingers! We found them very quick to deploy so we were soon able to get back underway .. After use they shed sand remarkably well so there's no mess if you're stowing them inside a vehicle. (under the bed in my case)."

"


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Soft ground*

Thanks for the tip Roger.

Mine just arrived, quite impressive.

Gary


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

If you go onto You Tube and type in monster mats there is a descriptive video of the mats in action in soft ground conditions. Quite impressive.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I carry my snow chains at all times just in case.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Getting stuck*

I was thinking that snow chains may be of use?
Don't know much about them but would they not rip up the grass even more? Can they be fitted without taking the wheel off?
Peter


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting stuck*



Curtisden said:


> I was thinking that snow chains may be of use?
> Don't know much about them but would they not rip up the grass even more? Can they be fitted without taking the wheel off?
> Peter


Hi
they work just as well on soft groung/mud as snow but remember to take them off as soon as you are out of trouble.Yes they can be fitted in minutes without taking off the wheel.I have got Polar snow chains .See http://www.snowchains.com/ although I bought them off an Ebay trader.See the FAQ's on their site relating to MH use.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Getting Stuck*

Do you use 9mm or 16 mm chains as both are for sale on E Bal for vans and the 215/70 R15 i have.

Peter


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Get 16mm .Should be plenty of clearance between wheel rim and suspension strut.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*ultimate answer for stuck in the muds*

check out the fiamma brochure and you will find the answer. i reckon about 20 of those hot-panted red top wearing "helpers" from the brochure should be able to push u out easily. and if it takes a while all the better! mind u the Mem might be upset if i have to keep them all in the lockers


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Winter tyres*

Further to getting stuck is it true that it is a requirement of German and Austrian law that winter tyres are fitted including the spare in winter?
Peter


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Andyandsue.............Omg.............didnt realise they were on offer...........might go for 15 and if it moves drop down to 12 always offering encouragement from behind as the great heave is undertaken.


----------

